# the ones no longer with us



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

libby my siamese x








tabitha aged 19








and dusti my bsh who i lost last august aged 11


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

RIP little purrers  

They're lovely photos

Em
xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

libby is gorgeous!!! RIP pusspuss's xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwww bless, they were all beautiful  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

RIP! you beautiful babies


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

They were all beautiful Jenny. Good memories I hope.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh definitely good memories, i miss them loads particularly libby i couldnt believe how upset i was when i lost her


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Awww they are all stunning, rip lil angels x 
sorry to hear how upset you were, I know the feeling of dread about elvis but I still cant imagining it happening *big hugs* x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, they all look so sweet. sorry they are no longer with you,
R I P little ones_


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

They were all beautiful cats! rip little ones xxx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes i lost libby four months after tabitha. although she had kidney disease the vet said it was caught early, but i lost her within three months. 
i have been here in derbyshire 3 1/2 years and have lost four cats in two years. makes you feel like it was a bad omen


----------

